
One VM to Rule Them All, One VM to Bind Them - cygx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJY96_6Y3a4
======
cygx
Slides: [https://lafo.ssw.uni-
linz.ac.at/pub/papers/2016_PLDI_Truffle...](https://lafo.ssw.uni-
linz.ac.at/pub/papers/2016_PLDI_Truffle.pdf)

